# mountain dew



## bubbas dad (Jul 4, 2005)

i was talking with a lady at the flea market awhile back about bottles and she was telling me about one that has me curious. has anyone ever heard about a small ( 6 or 7 oz) mountain dew. i haven't, but she said that were some out there and that they were real valuable. it got me wondering.


----------



## acls (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey Bubba's Dad.  Here is a picture of a 7 ouncer.  They go for pretty high bucks when they become available.


----------



## flasherr (Jul 4, 2005)

Here is a good mt dew bottle that is on ebay right now. Its a toughie to find from what i understand.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6191133713


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks both of you for the replys. i had never even heard of a 7 oz dew or a clear one for that matter. what would be an approx value on either of these bottles. just wonder if they're out of my range.
 thanks


----------



## acls (Jul 5, 2005)

The 7 ouncers go for about $250, sometimes more.  The clear Barney and Ally's go from $750 on up.  The last one on ebay went for over $1000.


----------



## madman (Jul 5, 2005)

hey bd nice, never saw that one, was it made smaller for machine use??  mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 5, 2005)

madman
 i don't have a clue. i didn't know this size bottle was out there until now. i guess at $250 i'll have to wait for the bottle fairy to leave one.


----------



## dshaneb (Jul 6, 2005)

That clear Barney and Alley is one of the rarest Mountain Dew bottles in existence!  It ended at $1802.00!  I managed to buy a normal green version of the Barney and Alley of which only forty or so are known to exist.  The clear ones are even rarer!  It's amazing that the seller found it at an antique flea market.

 I have an 8 ounce version of the more common Hillbilly bottle and a few of the newer design.  The original Barney and Alley's were 7 oz and go for $200.00 or more.

 Shane

 Here is a pic with my Barney and Alley in it:


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2005)

The Barney & Ally are outta Knoxville Tenn...and they aren't as scarce as it's believed.

 The real scarce Mountain Dew bottles would be two from Tri City Beverage Co of Johnson City Tenn...one is 7 ounce and one is 22 (or 26?) ounce with shoulders...Now those are scarce.

 I coulda bought the Barney & Ally  back in the early 90's for $15...I passed up several over the years for a bit over that.
 I thought that $15.00 was too much then, and I think people are paying too much now.

 Just my opinion...

 J


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 6, 2005)

Well, for a few clear Barney & Alleys you could trade for a hillbilly Mt. Dew "Party Jug". They go for over $3000.00. [:-][sm=rolleyes.gif][:-]They're neat large ACLs but not that nice and I'm a diehard Dew drinker.[] We call it green coffee.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2005)

MEECH...one of those Party Jugs walked into our Show a couple years ago...I don't know if it sold or not.  Owner was looking for  it's "value"...at that time, none of us actually knew...LOL.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey Whiskey - 
 Did you at least know it was big bucks for one of these at the time? 

 If I ever located one, I guess I'd have to incase and light it from all directions and park my deaf but vicious watchdog at it's base for added protection.[]

 I guess finding one with screwcap and contents would fetch a bit more.[]

 The hillbilly dew calendar is pretty cool too!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2005)

Rare as teeth on a chikken's beak..


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2005)

thats' the 22 or 26 ouncer...I can never remember which...[8|]

 Here's the backside...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's a group shot ta drool over...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 6, 2005)

MEECH...we all knew it was a "toughie" and would bring big bucks...just had no idea of what to tell the guy in $$$$'s....


 A couple years ago a Mountain Dew exhibit was on display in the Carroll Reece Museum in Johnson City TN....It was later moved and set-up in Knoxville for a while.


 I have about 20+ pics from that exhibit ,(the above are 3 of them).

 Youns want to see ???

 If so, I'll start another thread with just pics....may not get around to it tonight though, as I noticed the pics are kinda big when I posted the 1st one above...I had to reduce it and repost...


----------



## kastoo (Jul 7, 2005)

Gulp!  1802!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madman (Jul 12, 2005)

yo whiskeyman!! yea im drooling that large dew bottle...... all i can say is whoa i love the bottle design, how rare is that baby!!and how old?? when was moutain dew first produced in bottles??   mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 16, 2005)

MIKE...early 1950's...Tri City Beverage Co. also had their logo on a clear bottle like that one. The Dew is pretty rare....Last one I heard about sold for $1000+ about 3-4 years ago...and they ain't gone down.

 Have a funny story about an old lady and Tri City Bev Co.
 Roger Garland , the former Manager told me this one...

 Seems  this older lady up in Butler Tenn. called the Bev Co Office one day, (justa  few years ago). She asked Roger if they still took back "returns?"
 Roger asked her what do you mean?
 She says, I have some bottles and cases from your bottling company and I wanna know if you still give back deposits on them.

 Roger told me he about cracked up...

 Anyway,he asks how did she come by these bottles and cases.
 She tells him her husband used to operate a grocery store in the area many years ago,and she had all these bottles and cases  stored in the garage and wanted him to get out there and get them out of her way...and give her the deposit back...
 He said he'd send someone out to look into it ...right away he sends one of the truck drivers up to her house.

 Driver returns with 3 of the large Mountain Dew bottles pictured above , assorted smaller ones and a couple dozen Dr Enuf bottles and cases.

 Roger did tell me he had instructed the driver to give her more than just her deposit back on the bottles...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 16, 2005)

I ain't seen thisun afore...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 16, 2005)

here's a syrup jug..


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 16, 2005)

The story of Tri City Beverage Co...Dr Enuf

 http://www.angelfire.com/tn/traderz/drenuf.html

 The story of Tri City Beverage Co...Mountain Dew

 http://www.angelfire.com/tn/traderz/dew.html

 I was off a few years on the date Mountain Dew was bottled...[&:]

 (there's pop-ups on those websites)...[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's a few signs,etc...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 26, 2005)

#2


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 26, 2005)

#3


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 26, 2005)

#$


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 26, 2005)

#5


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 26, 2005)

A carton...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 26, 2005)

Booklet


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 26, 2005)

Store display...and I quit...


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 26, 2005)

whiskeyman
 are all these displays in your collection?


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 26, 2005)

JOHN..not mine...part of the museum exhibit I noted earlier.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 26, 2005)

nice pictures though. just saw a 7 oz dew bottle on ebay.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 28, 2005)

the 7oz dew i saw on ebay in the post above sold for $263.75. that's alot for a soda.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 2, 2005)

Here's a pic of some of my sodas: the KICK and the KICKAPOO JOY JUICE were supposedly "imitators" of Mountain Dew and were riding its wave of popularity.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 2, 2005)

i've seen a few kickapoo s on ebay but not around here. nice


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 15, 2005)

Recall the large size Mountain Dew  from Tri City Beverage Co. of Johnson City Tenn. ?? Seems there's one currently on Ebay with bids...
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7182500773&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


 Here's a pic to refresh your memory:


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 15, 2005)

Also up with bids is the above's "twin" bottle from Tri City Beverage Co...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6208707365&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

 Here's a pic of that bottle:


----------



## GreenRiverWhiskey (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow all my life people have told me Mountain Dew ripped off my families trade name and I should press 
 charges. Well I laughed as I enjoyed our Original Mountain Dew or the soda at but the bottle with the Green 
 River and Mountain Dew .. What were they thinking   Rob McCulloch (Semi-Retired Master Distiller of 
 Mountain Dew ).. The Original  www,GreenRiverWhiskey.com  937-725-5588


----------

